# Gotcha!!!!



## carolsclan (Jun 28, 2006)

I have won the battle of wits with her Majesty Blue

I let them out of their room as usual tonight and she follows me around meowning ... she wants her treats.. but treats are a bit later .. so I sit down and she is still meowing I put my hand out and she comes running up to me purring like mad and rubs her head in my hand ...  Im so thrilled you have no idea.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I am sharing your joy! That's a great accomplishment...and think how much happiness Blue is getting from a loving touch.  This is so touching!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Yeah!!!!! :jump :yellbounce 

What a great feeling that must be!

See, Carol? Now you have me reading the "feral" section all the time just to keep up with you and all your babies!


----------

